# Advice on comp therapies whilst on Chlomid



## Losing my grip (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi Ladies - I am currently on my 3rd month of Chlomid (I have another 3 to look forward to yet) and am starting to think about possible options of complementary therapies to help me conceive.
All my previous blood tests & swabs are normal, had a lap & dye in October which confirmed my tubes were ok (I am aware of a small amount of endo, normal cysts & a small fibroid) but am informed that none of these are preventing me to conceive.
I am 35 and have been ttc for around 20months.
Rather than look at therapists sites I thought my first port of call should be with you guys in the hope that you can provide me with some helpful suggestions on what I should/shouldn't do, look for etc. Also any indication of treatment period/costs involved would also be useful.
Thanks for you help, Emma x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

If you have a look on this thread you'll see links to websites where you can search for registered practitioners in your area...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=34117.0

I would recommend only seeing a registered practitioner and preferably one who has sound experience of working with women with fertility issues, especially whilst having any form of treatment, whether clomid or ivf.

The majority of clinics will strongly advise against taking any form of herbal remedy, including Traditional Chinese Medicine (TCM) when on any fertility drugs as it may interfere with them.

If you have a look at the threads on the Complementary therapies board (try using search option on this website to look for anything specific)...I'm sure you'll find lots of interesting threads with relevant information & articles.

I've been having acupuncture on/off for over 18mths now. I was on clomid for 6mths in 2005...I ovulate naturally but took it to boost...I started having acupuncture alongside it & although no bfp it really helped relax me. I didn't have acu with our fresh ivf but I did for both fets & we had chem pgs both times (not sure if acu helped or whether it was the additional drugs I was prescribed - maybe combination of both !!). We're about to start 2nd ivf and I start acu again next week. I really enjoy acupuncture. I also have reflexology on an ad hoc basis.

Anyway, hope that helps a bit...

Good luck
Natasha


----------

